# shipping UK to USA



## coldAussie (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi,
I am looking to move back to the US (or Australia) from Edinburgh in the next couple of months. I was wondering if someone could recommend or relate their experience of any of shipment company used for shipping to the US (Wisconsin).
Except for a Turkish rug, I don't need to ship any furniture, just boxes of household goods, books and probably a couple of suitcases.

I may also be shipping some stuff to Australia, so a move who will do both would be convenient. 

thanks

Ian

PS As I am also considering a move to Australia, I posted a similar question in the Australia forum, so no, I am not spamming.


----------



## britannia (Oct 4, 2011)

*shipping*



coldAussie said:


> Hi,
> I am looking to move back to the US (or Australia) from Edinburgh in the next couple of months. I was wondering if someone could recommend or relate their experience of any of shipment company used for shipping to the US (Wisconsin).
> Except for a Turkish rug, I don't need to ship any furniture, just boxes of household goods, books and probably a couple of suitcases.
> 
> ...


i used a local shipping company do a search for shipping or forwarding. the company i used was called ISCA forwarding.


----------



## coldAussie (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks britannia. 
It helped having the term to search for (forwarding). I was able to find some local shippers

Ian


----------

